
Map: Every Death on Every U.S. Road 2004-2013 - mgalka
http://metrocosm.com/10-years-of-traffic-accidents-mapped.html
======
droidist2
Nice, but I have an issue with the legend. At first it looks like a heat map
so the yellow pedestrian deaths look like more extreme areas than the red
driver deaths.

------
philipkuklis
Very uncomfortable to look at.

